# Army Medical College and a Couple of Questions



## kurayamikimmi (Dec 2, 2012)

So I'm thinking of applying to AMC , but I have two questions...
Is it enough to just do the NET as an admission test? and the second (lesser important) question is about the hostels.. 
The do's/don'ts lists I read on NUST's site implied that you can only use your laptop for academics ? what's up with that?
Thanks in advance to anyone who answers . ^O^


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Army Medical College and a Couple of Questions.*



kurayamikimmi said:


> So I'm thinking of applying to AMC , but I have two questions...
> Is it enough to just do the NET as an admission test? and the second (lesser important) question is about the hostels..
> The do's/don'ts lists I read on NUST's site implied that you can only use your laptop for academics ? what's up with that?
> Thanks in advance to anyone who answers . ^O^


1: Obviously, NET is the only thing for admission in AMC-On ooen merit (what else you want ) but if your father is in Army (Serving or Retired), is Defence Paid, Air Force / Navy (Sheheed) you can also apply for Paying Cadet's seat {its merit is far less then open merit - like - if open merit closes on 150 (MBBS) then merit for Paying Cadets will close on 700 (just an example)}. One of my friend is doing MBBS there on Paying Cadet's seat with merit number 731. His father is Air Force Shaheed. Moreover, if you are male (i can't understand from your username, whether you are a male or a female  ) then you can also apply for admission as a Medical Cadet of Army.

2: As far as hostels are concerned, don't worry about them. There is self induced strictness by the senior students. Approximately, after 3 weeks you can live there freely, do what ever you want. So don't worry about hostels.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

*About NET Score*

i got 903 in metric and about 950 in FSc.. how much am i supposed to get in the NUST medical entrance test?
i mean for starters can somebody tell me about the score in entrance test??? from 200?? which is considered good?
and on which total aggregate ? percentage? the last year merit closed..!! plus the highest.. excluding the PC seats.


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Tell me, what your father do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

well he's in the army..serving brig


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

amna0028 said:


> well he's in the army..serving brig


Aaaahhh, you are in then (on pc seat) just score 160+
But if you want to be selected on open merit seat, then, my friend the merit is too DAMN high... You are supposed to get 185+ for open merit. "At least"  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Last time a person with 168 in NET and 905 in FSC was on number 8 in the merit list of PCs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

what if i some how score above 185..?? do you think i'll get in? skip the PC seats.
By the way what is the fee criteria for PC.. any guess?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

amna0028 said:


> what if i some how score above 185..?? do you think i'll get in? skip the PC seats.
> By the way what is the fee criteria for PC.. any guess?


Yeah with 185 above, you can make it!! 
And "free criteria", what do you mean by that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

ok that was the biggest help.. thank you..!!
not free.. FEE.. i wanna know if its affordable, you know the same old story.. no burden..


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

amna0028 said:


> ok that was the biggest help.. thank you..!!
> not free.. FEE.. i wanna know if its affordable, you know the same old story.. no burden..


Your welcome 
Oh sorry, my bad, i actually like "free" word so interpreted "fee" as "free".
Jokes apart, fee is very reasonable, its around 1 lac to 1.5 lac per year. 
Are you in second year now or a repeater? 
What about your score in part 1?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

im not a repeater.. but i couldn't give the test last year for some reason.. so giving it this year and i think im very sure i'll get in.

- - - Updated - - -

i got 144.. need to work a bit more


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

amna0028 said:


> im not a repeater.. but i couldn't give the test last year for some reason.. so giving it this year and i think im very sure i'll get in.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i got 144.. need to work a bit more


Good Luck...
#keep calm and study hard 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nabeel Haider said:


> Good Luck...
> #keep calm and study hard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



do you guyz happen to know how many seats there are in AMC for foreign students? also are foreign students whose dad is a retired air force officer given priority over other foreign applicants?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> do you guyz happen to know how many seats there are in AMC for foreign students? also are foreign students whose dad is a retired air force officer given priority over other foreign applicants?


Paki air force, u mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

yup


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> yup


No, there is no preference on this ground. But if you apply as a Paki citizen then you can have a good chance on Paying Cadet's seat. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amna0028 (May 4, 2013)

*AMC Admission*

Okayy news flash.
I couldnt cross 160
i made it far till 144.. Do i have a chance for PC?


----------



## Maaz94 (Feb 19, 2013)

Aoa.
Can anyone tell me what are my chances of being admitted as an NC or PC in AMC?
I got 165 in NET & 460 in HSSC-1.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

amna0028 said:


> Okayy news flash.
> I couldnt cross 160
> i made it far till 144.. Do i have a chance for PC?


how much is your aggregate % coming out to be? If its above 75% then i guess you do have a chance since merit is lower for PC, but I am not so sure about this.

- - - Updated - - -



Maaz94 said:


> Aoa.
> Can anyone tell me what are my chances of being admitted as an NC or PC in AMC?
> I got 165 in NET & 460 in HSSC-1.


I think you have good chance on PC. Good luck


----------



## Maaz94 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Acer.
Can you also tell me what was the closing merit for PCs last year?


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

How are u frindzzz

- - - Updated - - -

HOW ARE U FRINDZZZ


----------



## Hamza Inam Rashid (Jul 28, 2013)

*Are You Sure That Merit for Army Medical College Is 185+.My Numbers Are 162/200.*




RDX said:


> Aaaahhh, you are in then (on pc seat) just score 160+
> But if you want to be selected on open merit seat, then, my friend the merit is too DAMN high... You are supposed to get 185+ for open merit. "At least"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maaz94 (Feb 19, 2013)

So my F.Sc result is out..... got 941 marks and 165 in NET.
Any chance of scoring an NC seat??


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Maaz94 said:


> So my F.Sc result is out..... got 941 marks and 165 in NET.
> Any chance of scoring an NC seat??


Its difficult... You know what i met a Nustian, doing MBBS (2nd year), yesterday, his merit number was 162. With 981 in FSC and 192 in NET.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Hey RDX. Have you got any idea about the merit for nust foreign cadets for mbbs? 
I hv got 88.3% in sat 81.6 in fsc and 85 in matric so my aggregate is 85.3%..any chance?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Acer said:


> Hey RDX. Have you got any idea about the merit for nust foreign cadets for mbbs?
> I hv got 88.3% in sat 81.6 in fsc and 85 in matric so my aggregate is 85.3%..any chance?


You have very bright chances

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

*AMC*



RDX said:


> Aaaahhh, you are in then (on pc seat) just score 160+
> But if you want to be selected on open merit seat, then, my friend the merit is too DAMN high... You are supposed to get 185+ for open merit. "At least"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Whatt ????
180 + its tooo high  
Cheating !! why open merit is High ??and for pc seat you need 160+ ?? 
Its Not FAIR


----------



## haleema waseem (Sep 28, 2013)

I got an aggregate of 79.7 percent in AMc stuff...am I having a chance in open merit or pc seat...any guesses of the closing merits...???
:?

- - - Updated - - -

If I hv an aggregate of 79.7 percent can I mke it in pc seats...???


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

haleema waseem said:


> I got an aggregate of 79.7 percent in AMc stuff...am I having a chance in open merit or pc seat...any guesses of the closing merits...???
> :?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I think you can :thumbsup:


----------



## haleema waseem (Sep 28, 2013)

Do I hv a chance in pc if I got 147 marks in net 2 and 953 in fxc...agrgate is 79 sumthng...???


----------



## haleema waseem (Sep 28, 2013)

My agregate is 79% amj eligible for pc....????


- - - Updated - - -

Last year merit for PC 1093


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

Why PC scheme is restricted to those whose father belong to military? What about civilians? They don't get into AMC as PC only because they are civilians?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

haleema waseem said:


> My agregate is 79% amj eligible for pc....????
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


What is your merit number?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Elia said:


> Why PC scheme is restricted to those whose father belong to military? What about civilians? They don't get into AMC as PC only because they are civilians?


No need to cry... This college is under Army and you must be thankful that at least they are offering admission on open merit to civilians. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

Then they should induct girls as commissioned officers in Army after FSc just like they induct boys!!


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys, wasn't the first selection list supposed to be uploaded yesterday?? I hate delays 

- - - Updated - - -

They released the list...but the program they're offering is Bachelor of Dental Surgery which is not what I want! My first preference was the MBBS programme and my merit position is 19 on SAT International. Anyone got ideas??


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Bro did u put bds as your second priority? I left that option empty..inshaAllah our name comes in the second selection list for MBBS


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

So that means we weren't able to get on the first selection list for MBBS? Did they say anything about you being selected?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

I hope so..for me it says *not selected*


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

They're asking me to deposit the fees by 28th October...so now I don't know what to do. So, since I've been selected for BDS, there's no way for me to be selected on MBBS now? :!: I'll give them a call tomorrow. They could at least give me 2-3 weeks for the fees since I've also applied to the other colleges...


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if they going to release a 2nd merit list?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

tahirtayyab said:


> They're asking me to deposit the fees by 28th October...so now I don't know what to do. So, since I've been selected for BDS, there's no way for me to be selected on MBBS now? :!: I'll give them a call tomorrow. They could at least give me 2-3 weeks for the fees since I've also applied to the other colleges...


do give them a call and let me know aswell. InshaAllah gates for MBBS are still open

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> Does anyone know if they going to release a 2nd merit list?


They will hopefully.
You were in top 10 so have you got selected for MBBS already?


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Acer said:


> do give them a call and let me know aswell. InshaAllah gates for MBBS are still open
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I got selected for a course I didn't apply for, gonna ring them tomorrow. There's clearly been a mix up somewhere.


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

apicomb said:


> I got selected for a course I didn't apply for, gonna ring them tomorrow. There's clearly been a mix up somewhere.


Did you get selected for BDS instead of MBBS as well? If you were in the top 10, then you should've been selected as there are 13 seats for MBBS.... I myself don't know how I got a seat on BDS as there are only 7 seats!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay guys do you gave any idea about the applied bio science program? How many seats to they have for that?


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

tahirtayyab said:


> *Did you get selected for BDS instead of MBBS as well? *If you were in the top 10, then you should've been selected as there are 13 seats for MBBS.... I myself don't know how I got a seat on BDS as there are only 7 seats!


 I got an Applied Biosciences seat, which I didn't apply for. I left that option blank, along with BDS. It's ridiculous.


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

I called them and was told I still have a chance on the MBBS seat as long as those previous applicants don't submit the fees by the 28th. What is really absurd is that they're already asking me to submit fees of $12,000 for BDS by this 28th which is only five days away and if I don't, I would completely forfeit my position for both MBBS and BDS. I guess I'll pay the fees since they are completely refundable within 10 days of the classes beginning


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

tahirtayyab said:


> I called them and was told I still have a chance on the MBBS seat as long as those previous applicants don't submit the fees by the 28th. *What is really absurd is that they're already asking me to submit fees of $12,000 for BDS by this 28th which is only five days away and if I don't, I would completely forfeit my position for both MBBS and BDS.*


That is incredibly harsh. Haven't they got an extended deadline for those waiting for replies from other universities?


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

apicomb said:


> That is incredibly harsh. Haven't they got an extended deadline for those waiting for replies from other universities?


Well, when I asked the guy, he said "no, there is no more time". It's actually completely understandable. The fact they want applicants to pay so quickly shows that they don't want to give them time to even find out about their results from the other colleges. Just sad.


----------



## Syed Wajahat Irfa (May 18, 2014)

*Admission In AMC*

Sir, 
My equivalence for O levels is 88% and I got 460/550 marks in HSSC part 1. My father is a serving officer, how much do I need to get in NET to get admitted in AMC? Through open merit and army seats?


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

RDX said:


> 1: Obviously, NET is the only thing for admission in AMC-On ooen merit (what else you want ) but if your father is in Army (Serving or Retired), is Defence Paid, Air Force / Navy (Sheheed) you can also apply for Paying Cadet's seat {its merit is far less then open merit - like - if open merit closes on 150 (MBBS) then merit for Paying Cadets will close on 700 (just an example)}. One of my friend is doing MBBS there on Paying Cadet's seat with merit number 731. His father is Air Force Shaheed. Moreover, if you are male (i can't understand from your username, whether you are a male or a female  ) then you can also apply for admission as a Medical Cadet of Army.
> 
> 2: As far as hostels are concerned, don't worry about them. There is self induced strictness by the senior students. Approximately, after 3 weeks you can live there freely, do what ever you want. So don't worry about hostels.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hello!

Can i apply as a paying cadet if my grandfather was in army? Please reply


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

waleed94 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can i apply as a paying cadet if my grandfather was in army? Please reply


Haha.. No, it isn't possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

RDX said:


> Haha.. No, it isn't possible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha thanks for the reply


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

RDX said:


> Haha.. No, it isn't possible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My Dad is a serving PAF Officer, I got 147 on my NET and my aggregate is about 73%. Can I get into MBBS/BDS via PC scheme?


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

aoa .. can anyone tell me how much am i supposed to get in the NUST medical entrance test.. i got 947 in fsc.. and my father is not in army.. so what's the merit for open seats in amc? my merit for punjab medical colleges is 85.23 and chances are very rare for admission :'( so i want to give NET 1 this dec. please tell me how much i should get in NET 1 to get admission in amc,regarding the new merit)..

- - - Updated - - -

aoa .. can anyone tell me how much am i supposed to get in the NUST medical entrance test.. i got 947 in fsc.. and my father is not in army.. so what's the merit for open seats in amc? my merit for punjab medical colleges is 85.23 and chances are very rare for admission :'( so i want to give NET 1 this dec. please tell me how much i should get in NET 1 to get admission in amc,regarding the new merit)..


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

RDX said:


> Good Luck...
> #keep calm and study hard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


r u i army medical clg ?????????
i want to know about the criteria and also the tyeh task of army ?????????
r they doctors just likembbs
??????????

- - - Updated - - -



RDX said:


> Good Luck...
> #keep calm and study hard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


r u in army medical cl g????????????


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> r u i army medical clg ?????????
> i want to know about the criteria and also the tyeh task of army ?????????
> r they doctors just likembbs
> ??????????
> ...


Yup i'm in AMCollege.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

What is fee for paying cadets?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

shaheen1100 said:


> r u i army medical clg ?????????
> i want to know about the criteria and also the tyeh task of army ?????????
> *r they doctors just likembbs*
> ??????????
> ...


much more than just MBBS doctors!


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Acer said:


> much more than just MBBS doctors!


then tell me about army admissions >>????????
plz.
in which college r u studying

- - - Updated - - -



RDX said:


> Yup i'm in AMCollege.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk[/QU
> sorry bhai m facebook p nai ho
> ...


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

rdx said:


> last time a person with 168 in net and 905 in fsc was on number 8 in the merit list of pcs
> 
> sent from my galaxy nexus using tapatalk 2


can u give me your email id 
i want to talk with u in detail 
plz .........


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

my aggregate is 82.636 nd i got a merit position of 522 in nust.can anyone tell my chances on pc scheme for mbbs in amc?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw there is much chance for u

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

As i think last year closing merit position for pc was 1093

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks.r u in AM college????B)B)B)B)B)B)


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

No i am not but will be there next year InShaAllah

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Best of luck for ur admission in amc

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif Amir (Sep 12, 2015)

I got 87% in ssc and 73% hssc .I applied regular long commission for mcadet.What chances of initial merit and final merit.


----------



## sunny ashraf (Aug 12, 2015)

got 94% in metric , 77 % in Fsc. applied for Medical cadet and waiting for call letter...
iS there any chances for me in AMC??? plz Reply this post admin


----------

